

Show HN: Kalevala – A multiplayer tile-laying board game in Elm - alnis
http://alexnisnevich.github.io/kalevala/

======
tophattom
For these who don't know: Kalevala is the name of the Finnish epic about the
origin of the world. As a Finn, I'm interested in why you chose Kalevala as
the theme of your project?

~~~
alnis
We based it on a board game called Voluspa about Norse mythology, and we
figured that since Finland is right next to Sweden, it was an appropriate
reskin. Also, we think Finnish mythology is way cool.

------
vehementi
Someone joined my game but I coulnd't do anything. There was a tile but I
could not interact with anything. Quit after a minute.

The view rules button isn't working.

Now not getting a match?

~~~
alnis
Thanks for your input!

The View Rules button should work now - in case there are still issues, you
can see the rules here:
[http://alexnisnevich.github.io/kalevala/rules.html](http://alexnisnevich.github.io/kalevala/rules.html)

It might be helpful to play Single Player against AI first to get a sense of
how the game works. It's possible that what happened with your game was that
it was your opponent's turn first but they didn't place any tiles.

It looks like there may be an issue where if you start an online game and
disconnect, you can't connect to anyone again without refreshing. I'm trying
to figure out what's causing this.

I do apologize for all the issues - as far as I can tell, this is the first
time anyone's made an online multiplayer game in Elm, and there's definitely
some kinks still to be worked out.

~~~
alnis
As a temporary measure for the can't-connect-after-quitting-to-main-menu
issue, quitting to the main menu now refreshes the page instead. Not the
cleanest solution, but at least it works for now.

------
lvh
I'm getting a mixed content warning over HTTPS due to Google Fonts. I think
using a scheme-less URL (://... instead of [http://](http://)) would resolve
the issue.

